# Unedited pressure washing video, enjoy!



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

The video was an after thought considering I learned last week that my camera does video or I might have thought out a concise approach to etiquette....  So, without any lengthy video instructions about how to shoot a "business" video (just didn't think of it at the time) I just let my son do something fun. It really didn't turn out all that bad, and I enjoyed his voluntary commentary. :thumbsup:

Also take note that this is my very first youtube video. I'm still not sure what to think about it... anyways... it is what it is...

So, here it is... I decided to let my son do a video of me cleaning a driveway:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's great Jason, your son was cute!
What kind of chemicals do you use?
Do you market/advertise the driveway washing separate from painting?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

RCP said:


> That's great Jason, your son was cute!
> What kind of chemicals do you use?
> Do you market/advertise the driveway washing separate from painting?


I use Mold Avenger: http://www.moldavenger.com/

On this particular job, the HO had already used his chemicals the day before, so I just simply scrubbed down the whole driveway. I was already there to do the house, it was an easy $50 bill.

I market the Pressure washing with the Painting. Untill i set up another entity, it will remain that way...


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Good Job. Loved the commentary. I think that's plain cute. A surface cleaner can help you alot with extras. There's nothing like a clean drive and walkways to compliment that new paint job. Part of a complete "restore" package we call it. 

I like you market my washing with the painting although some day I'd love to have them separate and honestly wash all summer.....LOL then paint in the winter. Of course while that sounds wonderful, not gonna happen. 

Again Great Job on the video.. Loved it.


----------



## HORIZON (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool vid, and I think your son liked it more than you , haha. I have been looking at that pressure washer myself. Looks to do the job. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Certainly doesn't take much effort to make a huge difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

HORIZON said:


> Cool vid, and I think your son liked it more than you , haha.


LOL... you seen how he video'd me at the end and thought that was funny... I was like... 'give me that camera!!!' I gotta watch that kid some times... haha.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so just one of those ?hover craft bases? costs about $500.00? Would be a nice investment for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

nEighter said:


> so just one of those ?hover craft bases? costs about $500.00? Would be a nice investment for sure


Yup $500, and I picked up the Pressure washer for $1100.

I preferred the 3500 psi / 3.5gpm but my budget could only do the 3000 psi / 3gpm. It works...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes it does! Oh and my son had fun taking pics too


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

gotta get me one of those (not a son but a surface scrubber). Do the work on decks too?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about a deck... I need a pressure gauge on my washer before I do a deck with the scrubber.

I'm also looking into a ball valve so I don't have to shut the washer off every time I need to switch tools...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

yah, it might clean a deck pretty quick with minimal damage. it might wreak havoc on it with the spinning action. Would be interesting to know.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What about this?
Any preferences on deck sizes?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

RCP said:


> What about this?
> Any preferences on deck sizes?


Anything above 20" deck, one might want the casters that create the ease of pushing the unit around.

The one I have is a 20" and it's very much like a miniature hover craft, rather effortless in its ability to move around without the casters. I can get that thing to jump about 4 feet into the air, it's pretty fun to do when your bored doing a lengthy driveway... plus it entertains the boy and maybe possible onlookers... LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I would also recommend a washer that is 4000psi / 4.5gpm. 

I have a 3000psi / 3.5gpm and can tell the difference between the two. The smaller washer doesn't clean as good, but it does the job and it's not enough to really break the bank to purchase the better washer at this moment. I'm fine with it.


----------



## racin16car (Feb 27, 2009)

bought a deck scrubber for my pressure washer, has 3 wheels on it and works like a champ, use it for decks and driveways


----------

